
Show HN: Python TDD project skeleton - l0b0
https://github.com/l0b0/python-skeleton
======
diminoten
.idea should be removed.

Also this:
[https://github.com/pypa/sampleproject](https://github.com/pypa/sampleproject)

I trust PyPA, and in many ways they get to set what "canonical" is, so for
something like this, if they say it, it's therefore true.

